# Hanging Your Compound Bow



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree, but I keep all of mine in soft cases, in closets, away from any danger of accidents. I also put them in different places through my house, no need to help thieves get the whole load in one trip.--BB


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a wider closet with accordion style doors. I hung my bow above the door, hoping that if someone broke in and looked in the closet, they wouldn't have the sense to look up and behind them.

I also used eye bolt that I coated with plasti-dip. I might at some point get a small cable lock to lock it to the eye bolts on both sides. Might be enough of a deterrent if they are in a hurry.


...


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I think you’re over thinking it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter52881 (Apr 22, 2017)

Use a coated metal hook just like in the stand. No issues whatsoever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Riser for me, no worries that way. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

hanging on all by d loop


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mine hang horizontally by the string or by the top cam

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I use a guitar stand to rest one of my bows, the other ones stay in hard cases when not in use.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Whaack said:


> I think you’re over thinking it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup^^^
Mine hang by the cam, limb or riser with no issues. They also travel thousands of miles in my back seat in a softcase that is never zipped with other stuff piled around them with no issues. 
Both of the above is nothing compared to what they go through actually hunting.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 22, 2018)

Whaack said:


> I think you’re over thinking it.


During my quest for a bow I looked at a few that were set on the ground or dropped on the cam. The groove in the cam was obviously damaged. I see a lot of pics of bows sitting like this and wonder how much unseen damage it could be doing.

As for hanging it..

These cams are made to take certain forces, kinda like the spokes on a bike. The spokes can take vertical forces but any horizontal or twisting forces and it can't take as much pressure.

And yes, I've been guilty of over thinking things... ???


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

If it make you feel better, I've had them fly from my hands from the trees, across the gravels, and bouncing along the concrete floors.
Picked'em up, next shot was as though it never happened, other than skid marks on the bow and in my drawers.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Mine hang by the cam


all of mine hang by the cam. if the amount of gravity in a bow damaged the cam by hanging, it would go off like a grenade on the first shot.

apart from anything else, there is zero stress on the cam - any additional stress is in the cable anchoring the cam, and 5lbs at brace is nothing to something that got built at 300lbs.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

Lets see, your bow weighs approximately 4lbs give or take. 

You can hang your bow from your index finger by the cam/idler without any effort at all on your part. Almost every bow shop I've ever been in hangs the bows from said cam/idler, it's common practice, don't sweat it.


Rocky


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I keep mine in bow cases hanging by their straps or handles, except for the one in my hard case.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Whaack said:


> I think you’re over thinking it.


I have to agree with this statement.

I own a lot of bows and to store them I hang them horizontally from cup hooks in the rafters of my shop. Many of them hang that way for years. I joke that I choose the one that needs to be shot by how much dust has accumulated on it. I believe that it is probably the safest way to avoid damage but it is also the most convenient way to store them... other than the occasional dusting required.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I hang them by cam , string , limbs , riser. Never damaged anything. But one time my friend did a stupid thing and he hooked his bow by string and try to pull it on his treestand. Bow catch on something and he derailed it.


----------



## dmesplay (Mar 10, 2017)

Normally try to hang by the limb myself, but have also hung by cams on coated hooks.


----------



## hunter991 (Nov 13, 2017)

I noticed this as well. I never hang from the cam.. always put the hook thru the riser and hang. I mean, why not? why take the risk of hanging by the cam when there are openings all over the riser ?


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

on a coated hook, through the cam......


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

whitegardens said:


> During my quest for a bow I looked at a few that were set on the ground or dropped on the cam. The groove in the cam was obviously damaged. I see a lot of pics of bows sitting like this and wonder how much unseen damage it could be doing.
> 
> As for hanging it..
> 
> ...


lol.

there is more than enough safety factor built into the cam. if they were so fragile that hanging the bow by the cam was an issue there would be a lot more bow related injuries.

i get it... its a good idea to take care of your stuff. but dont lose sleep over it.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

I hang mine by the riser.
Maybe over kill but just what I have always done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I also keep mine in soft cases. This keeps them clean and looking like New.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

whitegardens said:


> During my quest for a bow I looked at a few that were set on the ground or dropped on the cam. The groove in the cam was obviously damaged. I see a lot of pics of bows sitting like this and wonder how much unseen damage it could be doing.


This is one of the reasons why I never ever buy used bows, I cringe when I see a bow lying on the ground or resting on its cam.
When in a stand it gets hung by the riser.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hung by the cams with vinyl coated cup hooks for me...no worries.


----------



## CobiaonTower (Oct 15, 2017)

I thought the same exact thing, but every pro shop hangs them from cams...I think the cams are under so much torque/tension/stability at rest that is inconsequential


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

I hang mine on the riser using a coated hook. Cam just doesnt sit right with me. Dont think it matters. 

Not to thread jack, but how do you guys carry your bows while walking in? I found the easiest is to hold the string and let the bow hand down (I can find the right balance this way). If I hold the grip, the bow is not balanced and I need to fight it to hold it up. 

However, holding the string doesnt sit right with me either. Does it put undue wear on the bow (2 mile walk every hunt). Doesnt it matter?


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Should not hurt bow, but carrying by the string will cause premature wear to the string from rubbing around in your hand. I have hung my bows by the cam but since I use the larger bicycle hooks, I set the hook under the limb right next to the cam. Seems pretty stable to me.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, I use a Primos bow carrier when walking in. So you get protection from the string and cams being covered and you have both hands free.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

When we moved to our current house, my man-cave room had a finished drop ceiling so I couldn't just screw a bicycle hook into the ceiling joist. Thus I made the wall mounted bow hanger and camo painted it for an extra touch. I always hang my bows by the riser.....just makes sense to me.


----------



## AllanEsp (Feb 12, 2018)

I use some utility hooks to hang my bow on the bulkhead from the riser. Keeps it out of reach from little wandering hands lol the wife's recurve is hung up the same as well.


----------



## hunter991 (Nov 13, 2017)

I was recently at DSG and saw a few bows hanging between the cam and the string. One good tug and it could have derailed.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

meatman said:


> I hang mine on the riser using a coated hook. Cam just doesnt sit right with me. Dont think it matters.
> 
> Not to thread jack, but how do you guys carry your bows while walking in? I found the easiest is to hold the string and let the bow hand down (I can find the right balance this way). If I hold the grip, the bow is not balanced and I need to fight it to hold it up.
> 
> However, holding the string doesnt sit right with me either. Does it put undue wear on the bow (2 mile walk every hunt). Doesnt it matter?


I carry my bow to and from stands by the string also, never had a issue. If I'm walking through tag alters I usually carry it by the riser close to my body so i don't scratch it or take a chance of a limb snagging the bow or string. As far as hanging I use a rubber coated hook and hang from the cam or use 2 and hang from the string about a inch from both cams.


----------



## jsaucedo_2010 (8 mo ago)

So it's not illegal to hang your bow on the wall? I love mine on the wall. Makes as bad ass decor and easy access.


----------

